# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Lập hội - Chơi dự đoán thể thao bằng tiền ảo trúng tiền thật !

## nhoc

* Một hình thức dự đoán thể thao rất hay nên tham gia!!!*
Chơi dự đoán thể thao bằng tiền ảo trúng tiền thật !
Thấy nhiều người ham mê thể thao đặc biệt là bóng đá, tennis, đua ngựa…, Tớ xin giới thiệu một trang dự đoán thể thao của nước ngoài mà không phải nạp tiền như những trang cá cược trong nước. CHÚ Ý ĐÂY KHÔNG PHẢI LÀ HÌNH THỨC CÁ CƯỢC THỂ THAO, CÁC BẠN CHỈ THAM GIA DỰ ĐOÁN CÓ THƯỞNG MÀ THÔI (Các bạn không mất gì cả,Tránh hiểu nhầm nhé). Các bạn có thể dự đoán giải trí để xem trận đấu cho hấp dẫn và nếu may măn bạn có thể trúng giải thưởng hàng tháng. Mỗi đầu tháng bạn sẽ có 1000 £ là tiền ảo và mỗi ngày thêm 100£ để dự đoán . Dựa vào bảng xếp hạng cuối tháng ở các giải vô địch Anh, Ý, TBN ..Bạn đứng thứ hạng VD từ 1-5... của giải nào đó sẽ có tiền thật..đứng càng nhiều giải càng nhiều tiền.
Không như các trang Việt nam phải nạp tiền để chơi !
Đăng ký đây: http://www.olbg.com/?tx185580
Đây là 1 site của UnitedKingdom. Hãy thử tài dự đoán của bạn!
Bạn sẽ được tạo tài khoản miễn phí . Sau đó sẽ được cấp 1 số tiền ảo để đặt cược ở các môn thể thao : bóng đá , tennis ,...Cuối tháng sẽ tổng kết trao giải bằng tiền thật .
Đây là hình thức kiếm tiền thích hợp cho những bạn am hiểu về thể thao đặt biệt là bóng đá . Giải thưởng rất hấp dẫn , mỗi tháng có hơn 200 giải tổng trị giá 4000£. Giải cao nhất 100£, thấp nhất 5£. Nếu may mắn 1 tháng bạn có thể đạt mức tối đa là 100-300£.
Mức cash out thấp nhất là 5£ (chuyển khoản) .
1£ =30k vnd.
Khi được 25£ bạn có thể yêu cầu rút tiền bằng séc hay paypal hay MB.
Đây là hình thức kiếm tiền có thật 100% do 1 bookker nổi tiếng có tên viết tắt là OLBG ở châu Âu tổ chức . OLBG có hơn 60000 thành viên .
OLBG kiếm được tiền nhờ quảng cáo cho các nhà cái , họ được tiền khi có người click lên banner quảng cáo của họ để lấy freebet , bonus của các nhà cái sportbook , ****** , poker .
Mối tháng có rất nhiều giải thưởng đang chờ bạn . Hãy tạo cho mình 1 tài khoản bằng cách click vào đây (nhấn ctrl và chọn link dưới)
http://www.olbg.com/?tx185580
1 site của Unit state (Mỹ) bằng tiếng anh các bạn có thể dùng *Google Chrome* để dịch sang tiếng việt cho tiện nhé.
1 trang web hiện ra , bạn click vào *REGISTER* hoặc chữ *REGISTER FOR FREE* ( ở phía dưới) để đăng kí tài khoản .
Trang web đăng kí hiện ra :
- Username : nhập tên truy cập
- Password : nhập mật khẩu
- Email : nhập email của bạn
Đánh dấu chọn vào dòng I am over 18 & accept the Competition Rules and Team of the site . Click vào Improve My Betting Now .
OLBG sẽ gửi mail kích hoạt đến email của bạn , bạn phải vào email để kích hoạt tài khoản của mình có thể tìm trong thùng thư rác,trong vòng 1 phút OLBG sẽ gửi mail kích hoạt ngay.
Sau đó bạn log in và chọn Members Area để bắt đầu đặt cược. Bạn có ngay £1000 để đặt cược:
Bạn vào Members Area/Make A Tip chọn hình thức tham gia và đặt cược (rất nhiều giải đấu).
Ví dụ: bạn chọn giải Champ League
- Pick An Event: chọn trận đấu bạn muốn cược
- Pick An Market: chọn hình thức chơi
+ Full Time Result: Cược kết quả cả trận đấu gồm Thắng(Win) , Hòa(Draw), Thua(Close) đây là hình thức cá cược ở châu âu.
+ Total Goals: Cược tổng số bàn thắng của trận đấu hay nói theo ngôn ngữ bình dân là đánh tài(Over), xỉu(Under).
+ Asian Handicap: Cược chấp đây là hình thức cá cược mà người châu á hay chơi.
+ Correct Score: Cược tỉ số trận đấu.
+ Ngoài ra còn những hình thức khác như Haft time(cược hiệp 1), Firft Goascorer(cược cầu thủ nào ghi bàn mở tỉ số trận đấu)...các bạn có thể tham khảo thêm.
- Make Your Selection : Chọn đội thắng và tỉ lệ cược
- Tip Comments: Viết lời bình bằng English (có thể bỏ qua)
- Total Stake Amount(£): Số tiền bạn đặt cược (£), giới hạn từ 50 – 500£.
- Bet win: chọn Win
- Confirm tip >> Confirm/yes: Xác nhận lại cược cần đặt vậy là bạn đã đặt cược xong.
CHÚC CÁC BẠN MAY MẮN!
(Ai chưa rõ cách chơi post tại đây sẽ có hướng dẫn ngay hoặc liên hệ [email protected]...Lưu ý tạo 1 đến 2 nick thôi nhé ..nhiều hơn là nó khoá nick đó )
Mỗi tháng bạn có £1000 và mỗi ngày dc £100 =£4000. Số tiền này sau mỗi tháng lại reset lại. Cuối tháng bạn được chuyển tối đa £1000 sang tháng sau.
Tiền thắng cược không phải là tiền Cash Out. Cash Out là tiền thưởng cuối tháng. Dựa vào vị trí top của bạn mà mức thưởng từ 5->100£.Nếu cuối tháng bạn thắng cược thì ở tài khoản Real Money sẽ có tiền và bạn có thể rút tiền.
Bạn tui chơi ăn được12£ rút liền. Nó bảo sau 30 ngày chuyển tiền nhưng ~1 tuần thấy nó chuyển rùi rút ngay cho nóng ^^. Tui mới dc 11£ hơi ít nên cứ để đó nhìu nhìu mới rút một cục.
Bạn có thể vào Tipter Comp >> Prizes để xem cơ cấu giải thưởng hàng tháng.
Theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì các bạn tham gia chơi khoảng 1 đến 2 tháng để tìm hiểu và lấy kinh nghiệm (cũng như sự tin tưởng) thì khả năng thắng cược mới cao(tùy vào niềm đam mê của mỗi bạn).
Bạn cần phải có 1 tài khoản Paypal hoặc MoneyBoocker để nhận tiền.
bạn vào link dưới đây để đăng ký tài khoản moneybooker
https://www.moneybookers.com/app/?rid=8723922
bạn vào link dưới đây để xem hướng dẫn cách rút tiền từ moneybooker về ngân hàng việt nam hoặc tham khảo thêm từ google nhé.
http://www.cado-online.com/huong-dan...okers#withdraw
Chúc cả nhà may mắn!

----------


## hoangkiso

*3kSACZ*

Mùa giải đến rồi, đã chơi thể thao điện tử thì phải vào trang này: http://bet.ifun.vn/. Đang có sự kiện lớn với phần thưởng cực hấp dẫn: ipad, 3g...tha hồ mà thích. thông tin sự kiện, gửi các mem tham khảo nhá! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
*

EVENT S**ự ki**ện đua “TOP CU**ỒNG NHI**ỆT” --- S**ự ki**ện đua “TOP TH**ẦN TÀI”*
Hòa mình trong không khí sôi động của một mùa giải bóng đá mới 2011 – 2012 với những trận đấu đỉnh cao, những ngôi sao sáng giá, IFUN BET xin trân trọng giới thiệu chuỗi sự kiện Dự đoán thể thao bóng đá trực tuyến cực hấp dẫn dành cho mọi người cùng tham dự. Nội dung sự kiện:

*Sự kiện đua “TOP CUỒNG NHIỆT”*​Nội dung sự kiện: Người chơi tiến hành đăng ký thành viên và tham gia sự kiện miễn phí tại http://bet.ifun.vn . Các thành viên sẽ tiến hành Đua TOP để trở thành thành viên tham gia dự đoán (bet) nhiều CENT nhất trên IFUN BET. Hàng tháng IFUN BET sẽ tiến hành trao giải thưởng cho các thành viên nào có thứ hạng tham gia dự đoán với tổng giá trị CENT cao nhất.




​Trao thưởng: trong vòng 15 ngày kể từ khi công bố kết quả, Ban tổ chức (BTC) sẽ tiến hành liên lạc chủ động với người được nhận để tiến hành trao thưởng. Trong trường hợp không liên lạc được với chủ giải thưởng, BTC sẽ tiến hành đấu giá vật phẩm hoặc tiến hành bốc thăm ngẫu nhiên chọn người thay thế.

Lưu ý: Hệ thống sẽ tự động chọn lựa và xếp thứ hạng cho top 3 thành viên có số lần tham gia dự đoán có giá trị cao nhất để đoạt giải. Sau tháng đó dữ liệu lại được làm mới để đảm bảo tính công bằng cho các người chơi cùng tham gia.

*Sự kiện đua “TOP THẦN TÀI”*​Nội dung sự kiện: Người chơi tiến hành đăng ký thành viên và tham gia sự kiện miễn phí tại http://bet.ifun.vn . Các thành viên sẽ tiến hành Đua TOP để trở thành thành viên tham gia dự đoán (bet) và chiến thắng nhiều nhất trên IFUN BET. Hàng tháng IFUN BET sẽ trao giải thưởng cho các thành viên nào có thứ hạng tham gia chiến thắng nhiều nhất.


 ​Trao thưởng: trong vòng 15 ngày kể từ khi công bố kết quả, Ban tổ chức (BTC) sẽ tiến hành liên lạc chủ động với người được nhận để tiến hành trao thưởng. Trong trường hợp không liên lạc được với chủ giải thưởng, BTC sẽ tiến hành đấu giá vật phẩm hoặc tiến hành bốc thăm ngẫu nhiên chọn người thay thế.

Lưu ý: Hệ thống sẽ tự động chọn lựa và xếp thứ hạng cho top 3 thành viên có số lần tham gia dự đoán thắng cuộc cao nhất để đoạt giải. Sau tháng đó dữ liệu lại được làm mới để đảm bảo tính công bằng cho các người chơi cùng tham gia.


* Top Thần tài Pro* : hiển thị người chơi thắng số cent nhiều nhất trong game thể thao điện tử dự đoán kết quả bóng đá trực tuyến

*Top ối Giời ơi Thua* : hiển thị người chơi thua số cent nhiều nhất trong game thể thao điện tử dự đoán kết quả bóng đá trực tuyến

*Top Cuồng nhiệt ifunbet* : hiển thị người chơi có số cent dự đoán nhiều nhất trong game thể thao điện tử dự đoán kết quả bóng đá trực tuyến

Website và diễn đàn IFUN BET là nơi công bố mọi thông tin chính thức về sự kiện!
http://bet.ifun.vn/Even.aspx

Thông tin hỏi đáp tại diễn đàn IFUN BET!

 



*Thông tin v**ề IFUN BET*

IFUN BET là Cổng thông tin game thể thao điện tử dự đoán kết quả bóng đá trực tuyến do công ty ISS Việt Nam cung cấp, được sự bảo trợ bởi Hội Thể thao điện tử giải trí Việt Nam (VIRESA). IFUN BET hướng đến là nơi thư giãn, cập nhật tin tức, kết quả, phân tích – dự đoán, diễn đàn chuyên về bóng đá trên Internet. Tất cả các dữ liệu thu thập được trên IFUN BET sẽ được sử dụng để phục vụ công tác nghiên cứu khoa học cho Đề án nghiên cứu về Game thể thao điện tử dự đoán kết quả trực tuyến tại Việt Nam trong tương lai.

​

----------

